# 5.0 UVB bulbs vs. 10.0 uvb bulbs



## bdoyle (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey everyone,

my 2nd post  unfortunately im a new soon to be tortoise owner... so i am still in the "got questions" mode instead of the happy stories / Helpful tips mode.. but i promise to contribute for months to come 

I just finished building my custom tortoise table,
Picked up a heat lamp for the basking area etc.. 

I have 2x 5.0 UVB Flourecents that will sit 12" above the soil/sand substrate. Is this enough UVB light for my young one when he arrives ?

I read 12" is the appropriate range for a 5.0 , and 18" is appropriate for a 10.0 ub bulb.

Would I be better going with 1x 5.0 and 1x 10.0 ? or am I good with the 2x 5.0 uvb bulbs

Bulbs are 24" bulbs, and total length of the enclosure is 50" wide so they cover the whole length of the enclosure.


----------



## TestudoGeek (Mar 13, 2008)

hello and welcome to TFO.
what species are we talking here?


----------



## Itort (Mar 13, 2008)

A 5.0 UVB refers to the percent of uvB produced. This bulb is better suited for forest type tortoise. A 10.0 better suited for arid type tortoise. If my math and assumptions are correct , by mounting a 5.0 and 10.0 in tandem (you are speaking of a double fixture), you should get 7.5 directly under the fixture, which is close to the 8.0 I use for my stars (a grassland tort).


----------



## bdoyle (Mar 14, 2008)

Itort said:


> A 5.0 UVB refers to the percent of uvB produced. This bulb is better suited for forest type tortoise. A 10.0 better suited for arid type tortoise. If my math and assumptions are correct , by mounting a 5.0 and 10.0 in tandem (you are speaking of a double fixture), you should get 7.5 directly under the fixture, which is close to the 8.0 I use for my stars (a grassland tort).



My apologies for not being more specific.

I am housing a 3" young Sulcata in a custom tortoise table i have made.

12" from the lights to the substrate.

is 2x 5.0 bulbs sufficient for the young one or should I be swapping them out for 10.0 uvb bulbs?,

I had read that 5.0 uvb is sufficient for 12" distances.. so thats what I got but I wanted to ask around.. I can swap em out at the shop for 10.0's later today.

I pick my tortoise up tomorrow afternoon

im so excited.

Ive kept many reptiles.. but never a tortoise.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I personally would go with one 10 for a sulcata. They are an arid species. What type and size heat bulb are you using? Can you post pics of your setup. We love pics. don't be shy about questions most of us have millions of them. Congratulations and welcome to tortoise parenthood.


----------



## Itort (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree, a 10.0 is the way to go for a sulcatta. In my post I tried to cover the whole spectrum of tort types. A suggestion, purchase your fixture at a home improvement store, much cheaper than pet shop and use the saving on a ceramic heat emitter (also buy fixture for this at home improv store being sure it is rated 150 watts or above).


----------



## bdoyle (Mar 14, 2008)

Itort said:


> I agree, a 10.0 is the way to go for a sulcatta. In my post I tried to cover the whole spectrum of tort types. A suggestion, purchase your fixture at a home improvement store, much cheaper than pet shop and use the saving on a ceramic heat emitter (also buy fixture for this at home improv store being sure it is rated 150 watts or above).




Yea I know from my previous Reptile keeping experience that Home improv. shops have the lamps at a much more reasonable cost. I have got one w/ a clamp. Currently I have a IR(inf. red) bulb. and the Heat gradient in the setup has turned out quite nice once i adjusted the height of the lamp about 5" above the enclosure.

Ceramic will be an upgrade I'm sure. But the current owner of the sulcata has been using the IR bulb so I stuck with the same till he adjusts to his new home then i'll tweak the area up a bit.

I will be taking photo's of the enclosure all setup tonight. just finished the lid last night, apparently i had forgotten how to miter edges of the trim so i redid it 2x before i got it right... well it was 2:30 am so i was a little tired to be measuring angled cuts haha.

I've got the 2x 5.0 uvb lights in my car , will be swappin em out for the 10.0's.

You had mentioned using 1 10.0 ... is this an important factor.. can there be too much uvb?... 

would two 10.0 bulbs be too much? ...

one 5.0 and one 10.0 would be better or??...

Keep in mind that the enclosure length is about 50" long, and each light is 24" , so side by side they cover the whole enclosure.

maybe 10.0 on one side and the 5.0 over his hide box area since he wont be getting much uvb on that side anyways if he's hiding.

I have his hide box on the cooler side of the enclosure.


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 14, 2008)

I only use 10.0 uvb bulbs, as for your setup you want to make sure you have a warm end and then a cool end. Place your uvb bulb by your heat bulb so he gets both lights at the same time. I only put lights at one end and then the other end has nothing. That way they can cool of on the other end (regulate body temps if needed). You would be fine with just one uvb bulb.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree with Jen,one florescent should do fine. I have my Sulcata in a 52 inch long enclosure. When I had her with a IR and the 10 florescent (24") I had them on the same end. I have since switched to a MVB (Mercury Vapor Bulb- (heat and uvb in one) for those who arenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t familiar with them.) Squirt sleeps on the cold side were there are no lights. In the morning she comes out and sits under her lamps and warms up. They are on a timer so she gets 12 hours of sun a day and I have a IR set on a thermostat so her temps do not drop too low at night.


----------



## bdoyle (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for this useful information,

I might as well ask the other common question to get your opinion.. ask 10 people get 10 different answers it seems..

Proper Temp Gradiants for my enclosure?

It is currently sitting at 74 degrees on the cool end, and 91 degrees basking temp.
50" variation between the two.

directly in the middle is 81 degrees I have his hide box sitting in between the middle and the cool side.

I'm using a substrate of 50% play sand 50% coconut fibers
as was reccomended by a local herp vet.

The vet also suggestion 70 - 85 range of temps.

is this sounding about right?


----------



## Josh (Mar 15, 2008)

sounds like you've got it all down. if anything you could probably raise the temps a little once summer comes around. 
also, 50 inches across? thats a large enclosure! have you posted photos of it yet?


----------

